# Which miter box should I get?



## jspill (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying a miter box. I am reluctant to buy one from ebay or craigslist. I need one that will make a 90* vertical cut of at least 4". If you have a miter box that you would highly recommend I'd like to hear about it. I've read about the Nobex champion #180 model and it seems like a good one. The price of $160.00 with free shipping sounds pretty good.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/36757

Well discussed in the above thread. I purchased a nice Jorgensen off of Craigslist for $10.00 
so I wouldn't discount all available outlets so quickly.

Good luck on your decision Jspill.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

ShopNotes magazine vol.21 issue 122 came up with the Nobex Champion 180 as the best. Apparently one really cool feature was the ability to lock in any angle with a lever at the back side.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't recall having anyone chime in on the Nobex referred to above… I'll have to check it out!

Older models will cut at 4" depth, but it's obviously all about the saw itself vs. the box. And typically, the saws are in the neighborhood of 26" x 4" or larger. Millers Falls and Langdon are very highly regarded, and are piston types vs. Stanley's fixed span approach. Another box is the Goodel Pratt; it's my most recent and it is very, very nice.

As a long-time watcher of ebay's mitrebox listings, and I mean pretty consistently for the better part of the last couple years, I wouldn't buy one from ebay either. Craigslist is a very good option, because you can put your hands on the box and saw before pulling the trigger.

Good luck!


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Nobex Champion #180 is good. I got the Japa knees aftermarket blades for it, makes it cut way faster.

I sunk threaded insert nuts into the top of my workbench, so I can screw it down to my bench through holes in the feet, making it rock solider than the rock of jemima.

It's a good setup. Keeps me from having to use my shooting board save for extra-fine work.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I have a Nobex 202 pro, got it at a thrift store for 15 bucks still had the owners manual. Its fantastic Nobex makes great stuff imo.


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

If you look around you can still find a Millers Falls Langdon with the saw intact. This one needed a little cleaning but works like a charm.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm thinking of buying a miter box. I am reluctant to buy one from ebay or craigslist

I just like to know why not craigslist ….. you get to go see it in person …...... even ebay if close to you ….you can search only close to you


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The three I've bought over the years were all from Garage sales. Keep an eye out, and look over the saws with it. The last one I picked had four saws with it!


----------



## MarshallCS (May 18, 2016)

Can any mitre box be used with a japanese pull saw?


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

If you can find the box, I have the saw below if anyone is interested:

STANLEY 24"x4" MITER SAW by Disston/Porter. Straight back, tight handle, needs sharpening. $20.00 plus postage. (Not sure if I know how to insert the photo)









Ooops - photo was cropped somehow. Can e-mail full photo if need be,


----------

